# GDA: Evil Algae from the Deep



## Pyro (Nov 20, 2005)

After treating some green spot algae in my other tank by raising phosphates, I thought the same thing was starting on my 29 gallon. Low and behold, it wasn't spots, but an entire sheet covering the glass in a very thin layer. I believe it's green dust algae. 

I have a high light setup (130 watt PC over 29 gallon), along with pressurized CO2 at 20-30 ppm, and an EI dosing schedule. Plant mass is a bit low for that much light but the plants that are in there seem to be doing fine.

Besides waiting and praying, is there any easy solution to GDA? Flourish Excel?
Are there any fish/creatures that will eat it that are generally compatible with Angelfish?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I've found that lowering nitrates will help get rid of GDA.


----------

